# Think Tank > History >  Communist Mass Murderer Che Guevara Was Executed On This Day 52 Years Ago

## Swordsmyth

Guerrilla leader and Cuban revolutionary Che Guevara was killed on Oct. 9, 1967 after being captured the day before by Bolivian forces. He was 39 years old when he was executed.
 Guevara was influential in orchestrating the revolution that put  dictator Fidel Castro in power over Cuba, and allowed the communist  despot to inflict poverty and misery upon his people for generations.  After he was no longer useful, Castro dismissed Guevara from his  government in 1965, and Guevara would go on to foment bloody revolution  throughout South America from there.
 While leftists still idolize Guevara to this very day as a symbol of righteous rebellion, his record as a terrorist and a mass murderer is his lasting legacy.

To send men to the firing squad, judicial proof is unnecessary These  are the procedures of the bourgeois detail. This is a revolution! And a  revolutionary must become a cold killing machine motivated by pure  hate, Guevara wrote in an essay after obtaining power in the Cuban  government.


In his diaries, Guevara proved to be a clinical psychopath.
 I see it printed in the night sky that I  howling like one  possessed, will assault the barricades or the trenches, will take my  bloodstained weapon and, consumed with fury, slaughter any enemy who  falls into my hands, Guevara wrote.
 He gasped for a little while and was dead, Guevara wrote about a  peasant he brutally murdered. To execute a human being is something  ugly, but [also] exemplary.

Guevara was also remarkably anti-progressive, harboring a brutal hatred toward homosexuals and racial minorities.
 The regime that Che Guevara co-founded is the only one in modern  history in the Western Hemisphere to have herded gays into forced labor  camps, Humberto Fontova, author of Exposing the Real Che Guevara,  said to Fox News.
 Guevara wrote of black people he encountered while traveling to  Venezuela: Those magnificent examples of the African race who have  maintained their racial purity thanks to their lack of an affinity with  bathing.
 The black is indolent and a dreamer; spending his meager wage on  frivolity or drink; the European has a tradition of work and saving,  Guevara wrote.
 After the Bolivian forces executed Guevara, they cut his hands off as  proof of his death and tossed his corpse in an unmarked grave. This was  a fitting end for a megalomaniacal communist tyrant who inflicted  untold misery on the people of Cuba and South America while he was  alive.

https://bigleaguepolitics.com/commun...-52-years-ago/

----------


## Firestarter

Jacob Rubenstein is better known as Jack Ruby, the murderer of the supposed lone wolf killer of JFK, Lee Harvey Oswald.
In 1959, Ruby became an FBI informant. Jack Ruby first worked with the CIA in the late 1950s, when he was smuggling guns and jeeps from Florida and Texas to Fidel Castro so his Commie bastards could take over Cuba from Batista.
Ruby was supplying Castro with jeeps together with Maurice Brooks Gatlin Sr, who worked directly for Guy Banister.

A memo dated 9 October 68, Yesterday 51 years ago, shows that after Castro had been installed by the CIA, Freeport Sulphur (that had a motive for getting rid of President Kennedy, who forced them out of New Guinea, when the Netherlands had to leave) was dealing in Castro's Cuba: https://www.lawfulpath.com/forum/vie...7&t=1425#p5426


Nazi war criminal Klaus Barbie actively participated in the CIA´s Operation Condor.
In 1980, a coup was staged in Bolivia, organised by Gen. Luis Arce Gómez, who hired Delle Chiaie and Klaus Barbie. General García-Meza became the new Bolivian dictator. Barbie was chosen as chief of the internal security division, and Delle Chiaie would arrange support for the regime from Argentina, Chile, South Africa, and El Salvador.

Klaus Barbie has also boasted that he participated in the capture and execution of arguably the most legendary revolutionary of the 20th century, Che Guevara.
See Guevara with the drug trafficking terrorist, CIA officer Felix Rodriguez, shortly before he was murdered in Bolivia.


Nestor Sanchez was one of the key Dulles operatives that played a role in Operation Condor and the Contra support operation. In 1984-85, with George H.W. Bush's approval, Cuban-born CIA agent Felix Rodriguez was introduced to Sanchez to plan death-squad operations in El Salvador against the guerrillas, and to supply the drug trafficking, mass murdering Nicaraguan Contras: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6790091

----------


## Danke

> Guevara was also remarkably anti-progressive, harboring a brutal hatred toward homosexuals and racial minorities.


Probably disliked Nigerians.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> See Guevara with the drug trafficking terrorist, CIA officer Felix Rodriguez, shortly before he was murdered in Bolivia.


Another commie exposes himself.

Che was executed NOT murdered.

----------


## Firestarter

In their 1969 book “_The great rebel Che Guevara in Bolivia_” Bolivian journalists Salazar and Gonzalez describe the last failed mission of the Argentinian Ernesto “Che” Guevara in Bolivia. I´ve searched in vain for a freely viewable version on the internet...
They describe that Che and his army of some 50 men were getting more and more desperate, while the Bolivian army with the help of the CIA was closing in.

As Che Guevara knew that his mission would fail, it´s puzzling why he didn´t try to escape. My guess is that he didn't want to be remembered as some “coward” that flees in the face of problems, but as a martyr executed by the dirty imperialists.
My conclusion is that either Che should be considered stupid for not trying to escape or some sort of genius for knowing that more than 50 years later, people would still hang Che posters in front of their window and is considered a great revolutionary.

Another interesting piece of information on Che´s murder, is that at first it was officially reported that he died in gunbattle, instead of the true story of being executed.
I couldn´t find additional information on when the story was changed.

The following 14 October 1967 “SECRET-SENSITIVE/Eyes Only” memorandum, 5 days after Che’s death, was prepared for President Lyndon Johnson.
It contains a short summary from CIA director Richard Helms, which confirm that the official story, that Guevara had died from “battle wounds” during a clash with the Bolivian army, was a blatant lie but that he had been executed “_at 1315 hours…with a burst of fire from an M-2 automatic rifle_”: http://web.archive.org/web/20180509205448/https://www.thenation.com/article/the-death-of-che-guevara-declassified/

----------


## Swordsmyth

> In their 1969 book “_The great rebel Che Guevara in Bolivia_” Bolivian journalists Salazar and Gonzalez describe the last failed mission of the Argentinian Ernesto “Che” Guevara in Bolivia. I´ve searched in vain for a freely viewable version on the internet...
> They describe that Che and his army of some 50 men were getting more and more desperate, while the Bolivian army with the help of the CIA was closing in.
> 
> As Che Guevara knew that his mission would fail, it´s puzzling why he didn´t try to escape. My guess is that he didn't want to be remembered as some “coward” that flees in the face of problems, but as a martyr executed by the dirty imperialists.
> My conclusion is that either Che should be considered stupid for not trying to escape or some sort of genius for knowing that more than 50 years later, people would still hang Che posters in front of their window and is considered a great revolutionary.
> 
> Another interesting piece of information on Che´s murder, is that at first it was officially reported that he died in gunbattle, instead of the true story of being executed.
> I couldn´t find additional information on when the story was changed.
> 
> ...


Communists lie about all their mass murdering maniacs and claim they are all superheroes.

----------


## tebowlives

> Another commie exposes himself.
> 
> Che was executed NOT murdered.


He didn't die from someone using self defense, so yes technically he was murdered. Even scumbags deserve the right to life.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> He didn't die from someone using self defense, so yes technically he was murdered. Even scumbags deserve the right to life.


He was executed because he was a murderer, murderers have no right to life.
He was also making war on Bolivia so the best you can do would be to call him a war casualty.

But just keep exposing yourself, I prefer it that way.

----------


## tebowlives

> He was executed because he was a murderer, murderers have no right to life.


Of course he does. The threat was over once he was captured. Toss him in prison and throw away the key.
You don't get to make up the rules. You don't get to play God. 




> He was also making war on Bolivia so the best you can do would be to call him a war casualty.


A war casualty? lol Make something else up.




> But just keep exposing yourself, I prefer it that way.


But just keep exposing yourself as a hypocrite, I prefer to know exactly what I'm dealing with. 

If you can't make it about the topic, you've already lost.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Of course he does. The threat was over once he was captured. Toss him in prison and throw away the key.
> You don't get to make up the rules. You don't get to play God.


GOD made the rules, murderers get executed.




> A war casualty? lol Make something else up.


It is inaccurate, on the generous side, I already said he was executed as a murderer should be.




> But just keep exposing yourself as a hypocrite, I prefer to know exactly what I'm dealing with. 
> 
> If you can't make it about the topic, you've already lost.


LOL

----------


## tebowlives

> GOD made the rules, murderers get executed.


No one has the right to take anothers life except in defense of another life or property. You forget that?





> It is inaccurate, on the generous side, I already said he was executed as a murderer should be.


He was murdered by a murderer. 




> LOL


LOL LOL

Any more rights you think are okay to violate?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> No one has the right to take anothers life except in defense of another life or property. You forget that?
> 
> 
> He was murdered by a murderer. 
> 
> LOL LOL
> 
> Any more rights you think are okay to violate?


WRONG.

*Genesis 9:6* 												 						 						 				    						“Whoso sheddeth man's blood, by man shall his blood be shed: for in the image of God made he man.” 						

King James Version (KJV)


*1 Kings 2:31* 												 						 						 				    						“And the king said unto him, Do as he  hath said, and fall upon him, and bury him; that thou mayest take away  the innocent blood, which Joab shed, from me, and from the house of my  father.” 						

King James Version (KJV)


*Deuteronomy
Chapter  19*11 But  if any man hate his neighbour, and lie in wait for him, and rise up  against him, and smite him mortally that he die, and fleeth into one of  these cities:
12 Then  the elders of his city shall send and fetch him thence, and deliver him  into the hand of the avenger of blood, that he may die.
13 Thine eye shall not pity him, but thou shalt put away _the guilt of_ innocent blood from Israel, that it may go well with thee.



LOL at your heresy.

----------


## tebowlives

> WRONG.
> 
> *Genesis 9:6*
> 
>                                                                                                                                                 “Whoso sheddeth man's blood, by man shall his blood be shed: for in the image of God made he man.”                         
> 
> King James Version (KJV)
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing to do with a religion. Everything to do with the rights of the individual.

LOL at your deflection.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Nothing to do with a religion. Everything to do with the rights of the individual.
> 
> LOL at your deflection.


Everything to do with both.
Murderers lose their right to life and the victim has a right to be avenged while the rest of society has a right to be protected from someone who has no regard for the rights of his fellowman.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> You don't get to make up the rules. You don't get to play God.


YOU were the one who brought religion into this.

----------


## tebowlives

> YOU were the one who brought religion into this.


I made it about rights. YOU latched onto a word.

----------


## tebowlives

> Everything to do with both.
> Murderers lose their right to life and the victim has a right to be avenged while the rest of society has a right to be protected from someone who has no regard for the rights of his fellowman.


No murders do not loose their right to life. That's just something you made up. Society is protected when the criminal is locked up. Revenge isn't a reason to murder an individual.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I made it about rights. YOU latched onto a word.


Rights are GOD given and he says that murderers don't have a right to life.
And if you are an atheist then you have no place to tell me not to "play god".
And even an atheist should see the logic that a murderer has given up the right to life by violating another's right to life and that the community has a right to extinguish the danger without paying to feed and house the animal.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> No murders do not loose their right to life. That's just something you made up.


Yes they do and no it isn't.




> Society is protected when the criminal is locked up.


But at the cost of paying for an animal's food and housing, they don't owe him that.
And he might escape.




> Revenge isn't a reason to murder an individual.


It's not murder and it is a reason because it let's all the other potential killers know they won't get to live if they murder.

----------


## tebowlives

> Yes they do and no it isn't.


No they don't and yes it is.





> But at the cost of paying for an animal's food and housing, they don't owe him that.
> And he might escape.


Yes that cost is what a civilized society incurs. Same costs when any criminal is incarcerated. Anyone in prison can escape.




> It's not murder and it is a reason because it let's all the other potential killers know they won't get to live if they murder.


Which ones would that be? The ones framed for murders they didn't commit? Those potential killers?

----------


## tebowlives

> Rights are GOD given and he says that murderers don't have a right to life.


YOU are the one making it about GOD. So I guess all one has to do is say they don't believe in God so they can't be murdered by the state? You get your rights at birth. Doesn't matter if you have religion or not.





> And if you are an atheist then you have no place to tell me not to "play god".


It's a word that YOU latched incorrectly onto. I've already corrected you once before, this is twice now. It's about rights. Keep trying.




> And even an atheist should see the logic that a murderer has given up the right to life by violating another's right to life and that the community has a right to extinguish the danger without paying to feed and house the animal.


Even an atheist? lol You have no proof of this. None

The state doesn't have the right to take anothers life. That individual owns that life and not the state.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> No they don't and yes it is.


Yes they do and no it isn't.
 You might as well claim they haven't forfeited their right to liberty either and let all criminals go completely unpunished.



> Yes that cost is what a civilized society incurs. Same costs when any criminal is incarcerated. Anyone in prison can escape.


That's the price a weak society incurs that values life as cheaply as property, anyone can escape but not all of them committed murder.





> Which ones would that be? The ones framed for murders they didn't commit? Those potential killers?



There are always potential killers and you require sufficient proof before giving out the death penalty to avoid killing those who were framed.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> YOU are the one making it about GOD. So I guess all one has to do is say they don't believe in God so they can't be murdered by the state?


Nope, murderers don't get to make the rules.




> It's a word that YOU latched incorrectly onto. I've already corrected you once before, this is twice now. It's about rights. Keep trying.


It's about both as I said, rights come from GOD.





> Even an atheist? lol You have no proof of this. None








> The state doesn't have the right to take anothers life. That individual owns that life and not the state.


You might as well claim they haven't forfeited their right to liberty either and let all criminals go completely unpunished.

They no longer own their life after stealing the life of another.

----------


## tebowlives

> Yes they do and no it isn't.


No they don't and yes it is.




> You might as well claim they haven't forfeited their right to liberty either and let all criminals go completely unpunished.


That's just something you made up because you don't have a leg to stand. If the criminals are not in jail, then rights are not protected, they are meaningless.




> That's the price a weak society incurs that values life as cheaply as property, anyone can escape but not all of them committed murder.


Revenge killing has nothing to do with valuing life. Life in prison is most certainly a harsher penalty that what one would received on a robbery conviction.




> There are always potential killers and you require sufficient proof before giving out the death penalty to avoid killing those who were framed.


Unfortunately for you, that isn't true. You actually think innocents are not killed by the death penalty? Keep trying.

----------


## tebowlives

> Nope, murderers don't get to make the rules.


Murders don't make the rules, That's just something you've made up.





> It's about both as I said, rights come from GOD.


Depends if one has religion or not. How about you quit forcing your beliefs on others when no ones rights have been violated?





> You might as well claim they haven't forfeited their right to liberty either and let all criminals go completely unpunished.


That's something you made up because you don't have a leg to stand on.




> They no longer own their life after stealing the life of another.


Yes they do. You don't get to make rules that violate the rights of the individual. The state already does that.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Murders don't make the rules, That's just something you've made up.


That's what you suggested, that society had to abide by the rules the murder believes in.





> Depends if one has religion or not.


No, it doesn't.




> How about you quit forcing your beliefs on others when no ones rights have been violated?


The victim's rights were violated.
Try again.





> That's something you made up because you don't have a leg to stand on.


No, that's what you did with the claim that a murderer hasn't given up his right to life, criminals clearly give up rights or you wouldn't support incarceration but you just announced that the right to life was different.




> Yes they do. You don't get to make rules that violate the rights of the individual. The state already does that.


WRONG, when a man steals a dollar from another man we take a dollar from him and return it to the victim, when a man takes a life we take a life from him and it's not our fault that he doesn't still have one or that we can't return one to the victim.

No rights are violated because the murderer has forfeited his right to life just as other criminals forfeit their right to liberty.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> No they don't and yes it is.




Yes they do and no it isn't.




> That's just something you made up because you don't have a leg to stand. If the criminals are not in jail, then rights are not protected, they are meaningless.


No, that's what you did with the claim that a murderer hasn't given up  his right to life, criminals clearly give up rights or you wouldn't  support incarceration but you just announced that the right to life was  different.

When a man steals a dollar from another man we take a dollar from him  and return it to the victim, when a man takes a life we take a life from  him and it's not our fault that he doesn't still have one or that we  can't return one to the victim.






> Revenge killing has nothing to do with valuing life. Life in prison is most certainly a harsher penalty that what one would received on a robbery conviction.


You are cheapening life to be worth only the same punishment as property crimes.

When a man steals a dollar from another man we take a dollar from him  and return it to the victim, when a man takes a life we take a life from  him and it's not our fault that he doesn't still have one or that we  can't return one to the victim.




> Unfortunately for you, that isn't true. You actually think innocents are not killed by the death penalty? Keep trying.


We are discussing what should be not what is. Keep trying.

----------


## tebowlives

> That's what you suggested, that society had to abide by the rules the murder believes in.


No I didn't and you have no proof. That's just something you made up.





> No, it doesn't.


Yes it does





> The victim's rights were violated.


Thanks for stating the obvious. Nothing to do with revenge murder.




> No, that's what you did with the claim that a murderer hasn't given up his right to life, criminals clearly give up rights or you wouldn't support incarceration but you just announced that the right to life was different.


No I didn't that's just something you made up because you don't have a leg to stand on. He gives up his freedoms by going to prison since he violated the rights of another.





> WRONG, when a man steals a dollar from another man we take a dollar from him and return it to the victim, when a man takes a life we take a life from him and it's not our fault that he doesn't still have one or that we can't return one to the victim.


LOL Compensating the victim has nothing to do with revenge murder. How in the world does that bring the victim back to life?




> No rights are violated because the murderer has forfeited his right to life just as other criminals forfeit their right to liberty.


No, that's just something you made up and have no proof of. The murderer forfeits his freedoms by going to jail. That's the punishment

----------


## Swordsmyth

> No I didn't and you have no proof. That's just something you made up.
> 
> 
> Yes it does
> 
> 
> Thanks for stating the obvious. Nothing to do with revenge murder.
> 
> No I didn't that's just something you made up because you don't have a leg to stand on. He gives up his freedoms by going to prison since he violated the rights of another.
> ...


I'm not going to continue debating with someone who just makes things up and then accuses me of doing so.

You've lost the debate and now we are just down to repeating our positions.

----------


## tebowlives

> I'm not going to continue debating with someone who just makes things up and then accuses me of doing so.


Then quit making things up as far as what my position on this topic is.




> You've lost the debate and now we are just down to repeating our positions.


You've lost the debate and I have been repeating my answers to the exact same statements you keep repeating.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Then quit making things up as far as what my position on this topic is.
> 
> You've lost the debate and I have been repeating my answers to the exact same statements you keep repeating.

----------


## tebowlives

> 


  <<< see what I did there?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> <<< see what I did there?

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Anti Globalist

Jules needs to be summoned to this thread immediately.

----------


## tfurrh

> But just keep exposing yourself, I prefer it that way.

----------


## Firestarter

The sister of Fidel and Raúl Castro, Juanita Castro, has admitted that she worked for the CIA under the codename "Donna".



> She was considered a success by the CIA. It was very pleased with her, especially after she left Cuba. She was very outspoken and played a critical propaganda role in travelling around Latin America. She had quite an impact in Chile's 1964 election.


https://www.theguardian.com/world/20...ster-cia-agent





> Jacob Rubenstein is better known as Jack Ruby, the murderer of the supposed lone wolf killer of JFK, Lee Harvey Oswald.
> In 1959, Ruby became an FBI informant. Jack Ruby first worked with the CIA in the late 1950s, when he was smuggling guns and jeeps from Florida and Texas to Fidel Castro so his Commie bastards could take over Cuba from Batista.
> Ruby was supplying Castro with jeeps together with Maurice Brooks Gatlin Sr, who worked directly for Guy Banister.
> 
> A memo dated 9 October 68, Yesterday 51 years ago, shows that after Castro had been installed by the CIA, Freeport Sulphur (that had a motive for getting rid of President Kennedy, who forced them out of New Guinea, when the Netherlands had to leave) was dealing in Castro's Cuba: https://www.lawfulpath.com/forum/vie...7&t=1425#p5426

----------

